# New to Bettas as of last night



## BettaJonny (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello, I am new to the Betta worls and have questions.
My daughter was given a 1 1/2 gallon tank kit, with pump and filter. 
Put the Betta in last night. There is a plastic flower and plant int he tank.
He, Jonny, loves to hide in the tall plant. The plant has no sharp edges and he swims through it a lot. He likes going behind the pump filter thing. There is no heater in the tank but I was told that was ok. I bought the really good pellet food everyone here seems to like, so good choice there!
Jonny swims around a lot. Very pretty fish. Do not know crude about Bettas. I am going to put a water conditioner in the tank tonight. I was told that is suppose to be done. The kit came with a small bottle of it. I am confused because friends who have had Bettas never had heaters but then some on here say you need them. The tank came with a small light. We had that on durning the day then turned it off at night so he would know it was sleep time. 
Are we doing anything wrong? Do I need to do something more? Is his tank ok?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

1 1/2 gallons will work ok, But most here I believe recommend at least a 2 1/2 gallon.
The smaller the tank is the more frequent water changes you will need to do in order to keep your fish healthy and disease free., 
I usually do 25% to 50% water changes every other day for all my small tanks.

As for the filter, You don't need it in that small of a tank, 
More harm with it there then good in my opinion.
Get a butterfly with a suction cup attached and hook that up in his tank, Mine likes those to rest on and hide behind.
You can get those at most dollar stores, Or something similar..

A heater is necessary if your temp where you keep him tends to fluctuate,
My main house remains a constant 80, So I don't use heaters, except in the bedrooms,
Betta's like warm temps of 78 - 80

Water conditioners are a must on every water change, Betta's can live without it, But it can shorten there life drastically...


----------



## BettaJonny (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks.
The tank is in my daughters room on her night stand. I have a wall heater right outside her door. Her room is the warmest in the summer and the winter (due to the heater). Jonny seems to like the plastic plants. But, I am going to keep an eye on that. I was told by a lady at the pet store, who said she has Bettas, that she uses the pump/filter in her small tanks and they work well for not cleaning it so much. Jonny seems to like going behind it. I almost think it massages him because of the humming.
I just want the fish to last as long as I can help it. My daughter already loves it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A filter is good to have but not necessary. It just helps to keep the water cleaner.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

If you put the pro's and con's of having a filter in a small tank, 
It's more dangerous to your fish with it then without,

A filter puts your fish thru the cycle process which is very hard on a fish and shortens it's life,

Even if you cycle it before you put the fish in it, 
You never know when it's going to loose the cycle and start all over again, 
and most people don't have or want the added expense of buying the test kits to monitor the situation, 

Even with a filter in a small tank, 
Simple because water looks clean and healthy, Does not make it clean or healthy.
& I'm sure you want the healthiest fish, So therefore you will need to do frequent water changes,
So why bother with the constant threat of a dangerous cycle over and over again in the first place.
And you will be surprised at how much junk can accumulate at the bottom of a small tank,

All tanks *less then* 5 gallons can and will loose its cycle, and the smaller you go down the worse the risk of it happening more frequently!

Filters are best for tanks 5 Gallons and higher,

The smaller you go below a 5 gallon the more unstable they become.

I really would not even consider a filter for anything under a 3 gallon Period!
and even at that you should have the test kits to back up the safety of your fish and it's well being.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Filters and small Tanks
Been there, Done that and won't do it again!
& Not worth the worry and extra work evolved in constantly checking the water either,

I thought the same thing on filters being good on every tank,
I learned the hard way and several dead fish before I figured it out.
Filters and small tanks don't mix well.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicklet said:


> Filters and small Tanks
> Been there, Done that and won't do it again!
> & Not worth the worry and extra work evolved in constantly checking the water either,
> 
> ...


Is there any benefit to running the filter if you're also doing very frequent water changes + gravel vaccuumings? 
My filter has a strong current/flow. It's not too bad, my fish doesn't seem to really struggle with it, but he does prefer to stay in once little area (further from the flow) more often when the filter is on. I thought maybe I could turn it on for times when he is less active (when he just hangs out in the corner, anyway) and then turn it off so he'll feel more like swimming around the whole aquarium for half the day.

However, I feel like this might not even be remotely beneficial since part of the filter system is just dependent on active colonies of bacteria (right?) that probably won't thrive with the constant on and off of the water. 

But also, it seems like a waste to have a filter that is useless. 

Haha. I guess I just WANT it to have some benefit.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Sounds good! A 1 1/2 gallon tank is fine for a betta.
Water conditioner is an absolute must.
You want your water to stay in the upper 70's, so if it doesn't stay that way for a while than you might want to get a heater.

I have a 1 1/2 gallon tank that came with a small Whisper filter and it works just fine. I've had it for several, several months and I haven't had any problems with my fish. I don't have to change the water very often, because it keeps it so clean in there. I think betta fish are fine with some current. Just because they don't stay right in front of it doesn't mean they don't like it. I have two bettas that have rather strong currents and they both like it.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Replace the filter with a air stone, My Betta's enjoy those and you can buy valves that allows you to control the flow just the way your betta likes.

That's just it, With small tanks you need to be doing frequent water changes no matter what *If *you want more healthy and disease free fish, So whats the point of a filter in the first place, it's just adding a danger that's not needed in the first place.


Betta's are tough little nuts, But just because they seem to be surviving doesn't mean it's healthy, 
Every little thing contributes to shortening it's life,

Small tanks NEED frequent water changes there's no two ways about it, Filter or not, Your only really fooling yourself to think otherwise.
Because water looks Clean doesn't mean it's clean or healthy.
Do it on a larger scale and you'll quickly see the odds are not in the favor of filters for small tanks.
But I guess thats how we learn thru trial and error..


----------



## BettaJonny (Apr 14, 2009)

"Chicklet" I have never heard of the cycle process. I am new to fish period. I know if the water looks clean & healthy it doesn't mean it truely is. I was going to clean it every week the 25% or whatever. But really empty it out and clean it once a month. Would that be a good schedule?
What do you mean by a "dangerous cycle"? I have a whisper filter like "JingleAllTheWay" and honestly the darn fish was playing in the currect flow. If you think it is better with no filter/pump thingy, and it will prolong his life?, then I think I might take it out. 
What is an Air Stone? Earlier you said get a "butterfly with a suction cup", you mean just a deco piece for fun? Is there a small, inexpensive heater that I should use in a 1 1/2 gallon tank that you would recommend?
Thanks for all the help. I want this fish to be healthy and live long and happy.


----------



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

First off, welcome to the Betta World! 
I was new about two months ago, and am still learning. 
I learned that 1) heaters are a must! Even though at the pet store they say you don't need them, my Betta's wouldn't eat, swim or do anything when the water was cool. Once it got warmer (by purchasing a mini-heater) my Betta began eating and swimming around lots. Pellets are good, and... yeah.

I hope you have fun with your Betta


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> "Chicklet" I have never heard of the cycle process. I am new to fish period. I know if the water looks clean & healthy it doesn't mean it truely is. I was going to clean it every week the 25% or whatever. But really empty it out and clean it once a month. Would that be a good schedule?
> What do you mean by a "dangerous cycle"? I have a whisper filter like "JingleAllTheWay" and honestly the darn fish was playing in the currect flow. If you think it is better with no filter/pump thingy, and it will prolong his life?, then I think I might take it out.
> What is an Air Stone? Earlier you said get a "butterfly with a suction cup", you mean just a deco piece for fun? Is there a small, inexpensive heater that I should use in a 1 1/2 gallon tank that you would recommend?
> Thanks for all the help. I want this fish to be healthy and live long and happy.


I am not to good at wording things all that correctly, Thus harder for me to get my point across..


*Ammonia* your first stage of cycling it is produced through fish respiration, waste and uneaten food and is highly toxic to fish, if not removed will eventually cause death.
*Nitrite *is your second stage of cycling and consumes ammonia, and is the next most toxic after ammonia. 
Lastly is *Nitrate *your third stage of cycling, Nitrate is produced in the filter. & consumes harmful nitrite which in turn consumed the harmful ammonia. These are the Good guys so long as they stay below 40 ppm.


During a cycle you have to monitor the Ammonia & Nitrites levels every day as they can become lethal in a very short period, If you have fish in the tank then you have to do frequent water changes in order to keep the levels low, ( remember that even at low levels you are still poisoning your fish just at a slower rate) When the Ammonia levels drop off you will then get Nitrite readings, (these I found worse then the Ammonia has they oft times came fast and furious, Sometimes requiring several water changes every day, (This is the stage I have lost more fish in,)
once the nitrites drop off you get Nitrates, The good guys and now you get to breath easy, unless you do something to mess up the cycle, and little tanks are very unstable due to their size and volume.

All it takes is one simple water change to screw with the cycle and then the fish gets to go thru it again,
It's a unneeded risk and worry if you care about your fish..

Some may say I don't do frequent water changes, so not a problem for me, Wrong again.
But anyways for the hell of it lets say Ok, Tell me how long you intend on putting off a water change and expect to have a healthy fish let along a live vibrant one?


The easiest, Healthiest and simpliest solution for small tanks is to stick with frequent water changes at least twice a week, (every other day if possible), Then you never have to worry about Ammonia getting way outta hand or the terrible nitrites, 

This is how I run all my small tanks and I can honestly say I have never had one single fish get sick or die from any disease!
I have probably around a hundred betta's by now and that's saying something in my book!

The only real problems I have had thus far was from fish I bought that came with troubles, 

Good clean water changes every day fixed them all up... You will be surprised what fresh clean water alone can do for the health of your Betta. 


Anyways I probably didn't word any of this so it makes sense, But I tried ,

I just ain't got the knack like *Nataku * does, She rocks when she types


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hmm..so now im confused lol. filters in small tank is bad...the 4.5,5 and 2.5 all have one,as i thought it would help aerate it better or something? 

i added a bubble stone to the one tank.and the water looks funky...i just changed it too....i dont plan on cycling them,as i know they are too small to stay stable. 

the filters are internal,uses an airtube. so its not a really good one such as hobs or canisters. i do wcs routinely on all the tanks..so nobody is in nasty water for long. 

so yeah,they are of no use really? sigh..least they were cheap...LOL


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicklet said:


> I am not to good at wording things all that correctly, Thus harder for me to get my point across..
> 
> 
> *Ammonia* your first stage of cycling it is produced through fish respiration, waste and uneaten food and is highly toxic to fish, if not removed will eventually cause death.
> ...


Ok. I've read a bit about the cycling process and my mother used to do it when I was young and we had a huge home aquarium. However, I'm still a little confused.

So does having a filter start the cycle no matter what? Despite frequent water changes? Or can you be using a filter and not having a cycled (or cycling) tank?
Can't the cycle start without a filter or do "the good guys" only exist in the bio part of the filter? 

To start the cycle do you have to not change the water for a while until the ammonia reaches a suitable level?

Does a filter have no other purpose besides to get the cycle going (and, well, maintain it)?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know a whole lot about cycling but I know that the beneficial bacteria colonizes on surfaces in the tank and in the filter.So, I think, a filter is needed to cycle a tank.I'm not sure if it will cycle without a filter.To cycle without fish, which is the best way to do it, so you won't harm the fish, you need an ammonia source.You'll need a test kit to monitor the nitrites, nitrates and ammonia levels. I don't think you need to change the water much without fish. I hope I was able to answer your questions. If I got anything wrong, someone can correct me.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

With a filter in the tank, Doing only *partial water changes* can leave enough bacteria behind each time to create a cycle.
Gravel in the bottom of your tank that's not cleaned regularly can cause a cycle to take place,

Simple leaving a filter in the tank allows the possibility of a cycle taking place over and over again,
Gravel should be cleaned fairly regularly to prevent a cycle from occurring in small tanks.

----
I have filters still in some of My 3 gallon tanks, I run tests here nearly every single day, Watching tank levels,
My 3 gallon tanks loose there cycles approx every two months, Give or take a little,
The bigger tank up you go the more stable and the smaller you go the less stable they become.


----------



## BettaJonny (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey all! 
What is an Air Stone? Is this inexpensive?
Do I need to get some kind of water testing kit? If so, what kind and how often would I test?
I turned the pump/filter thing off last night. I will be looking into a heater and see what I can find for this size of tank and something not to pricy.
"Chicklet" you explained the cycle thing very well. I just am overwhelmed and I am afraid I am going to do something wrong. The cycle thing is still new. I am trying to let it sink in. Does a cycle happen no matter what?
If I did a half water change once a week and then ont he weekend take the whole thing and dump and clean and start new, will this be ok?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got my airstone and pump for around $10. It puts bubbles in the water.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

A cycle *won't happen* unless you have a filter or Gravel in your tank, (something that allows the bacteria to grow)
Just do regular partial water changes a couple times a week, and if you have gravel in your tanks, cleaning it at least once every two weeks will stop the bacteria from growing there,

It's really not as complicated as it sounds, quite simple actually


----------



## BettaJonny (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok good. I just want to make sure I will be cleaning the tank right. When I was a kid, I remember my mom boiling the gravel, which I do have in the tank, to kill all the bacteria and germs. Is that how I should clean the gravel?
Is the airstone big? Like will it take up to much room? The filter/pump thing I will be taking out was a whisper. It was kinda small. Would it be bigger than that? Are they a good idea and a benifit to have in the tank?
And what about a test kit?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The airstone isn't big at all. Its attached to some airline tubing and the stone is put on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

If you watch posts on forums When people run into troubles/diseases etc with their betta's, 
A big majority are running smaller tanks, (under 5 gallons, more so under 3 gallons.) and putting their fish thru unnesasary stress, Either with a filter and feeling safe about not changing the water as often, or No filter and only changing water once or less a week.. It's really a no brainer.

With filters in these tanks and the lack of water changes is a double two edged sword for your betta, he just can't win, and then they wonder why My fishie gets sick,,

anyways, I think I'm all out of wind on this subject


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> And what about a test kit?


If your not gonna use a filter and your gonna clean your gravel regularly, 
and do regular water changes, you really won't need any test kits,

But if you want to watch the Ammonia,for the hell of it, you can pick one up at Walmart or any fish store,


----------



## BettaJonny (Apr 14, 2009)

Alrighty. I think I am getting it by some good advice here. 
It is my daughters first fish and she loves Jonny. So, I want to do all that I can and ask as many questions, because I have never had a Betta, and it has been a long while for fish period. I am going to get a heater soon. I will clean the tank like clock work. We might upgrade to a bigger tank in awhile. My daughter interacts with him a lot. Which I heard is good for fish. Sounded silly when I first heard that though. She calls him, and talks to him, traces her finger on the glass and he chases it. Kinda funny! She knows to not tap on the glass. Because Nemo and his friends didn't like the loud noise, neither will Jonny.
Thanks for all the advice.


----------

